# Im doing topaz for march



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

This is my first time entering so i thought what the heck with me luck :-?

Here is the pic im doing its my best pic of him i have several others i can show you but idk they are dark


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyobe???


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyone have help or anything?!:-?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyobe, hahaha.  I think that picture is really cute, I love how spiky his pectorals are!  Nice shot, loads better than tons of pics I've seen in the competition... really cute!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

LOVE this. Seriously, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Great photo!

Question: how do you get such a great photo? Do you put a mirror by the tank or what?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

My dad has a cannon EOS digital D5 and it is awsome. He also has a really good 200mm lens on it that is awsome! I was also about 5 feet away when i took this pic. P.S. What do u mean by a miror how would that help?


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

A mirror to get him to flare out his fins.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

O no was just patiant and waited for about and hour for him to do that. I took about 30-40 images that weren't as good i deleted most of them.


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like a good entry... you could also try to catch him doing something, those are always cute.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha ya. But topaz is really shy


----------

